# [NBD] Parker PB41



## thraxil (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't really have a "band" at the moment, but three other friends and I have been playing together on a pretty regular basis. All four of us are guitarists though and since I'm the only one with an 8-string guitar that goes down lower than the rest, I've ended up mostly running that into a bass amp and playing low register bass kind of parts on it. It works pretty well, but at some point one must admit that using only the low two strings on an 8-string guitar is a bit silly, so I decided to take the plunge and get a real bass (my roommate has a *really* cheap old Dean bass, but it's so painful to play that it really wasn't an option). 

I'm a major Parker fan and I've always been curious about their basses. I saw a used 5-string Parker Fly Bass go by on eBay a while back and it got away from me. I've been kicking myself ever since and waiting for another to show up. Unfortunately, all I've seen since are the Asian manufactured, non-carbon-fiber PB models. I'd like to hold out for a full-on, high end, US made Fly Bass, but my patience ran out when I found this Matte black PB41 for a price that was low enough that I was willing to take a chance:












So far, I'm impressed. I love the look of it (I know the shape isn't for everyone). I think it looks like a sniper rifle. I could mount a scope on it and it wouldn't be out of place.

The neck (maple) is thin for a bass, straight as an arrow, and I was able to get the action really, really low. Plenty of access up to the 24th fret. The "carbonite" fretboard isn't anything special compared to a Fly's carbon-fiber/composite one, but it's feels as good as any other bass I've played. 

It's pretty heavy. 9lbs. I guess that's pretty typical for a bass and is pretty comparable to my Agile 8-string, but it still feels massive compared to my Fly guitars. Most of the weight is clearly coming from the "urethan" body, which is some dense material. The acoustic tone is pure win though. Whatever that material is, it's nice and resonant and does the job. It just sounds really rich unplugged or plugged in. 

Pickups are real EMG 35CS. A lot of info you'll find on the web about this model lists it as having EMG-Hz pickups, but that was a typo from Parker that just got repeated everywhere. 

The knobs are neck volume, bridge volume, and active bass and treble EQs (with nice center detents). Holy smokes is this thing high output. With the EQ centered, I have to roll back the volume quite a bit to keep it from clipping the inputs of whatever I put it into. 

The shape may be strange, but it's very comfortable to play in pretty much any position. The upper horn doesn't even dig in like on Parker guitars. The body has a nice contour to it that makes it feel very natural: 











A couple more closeup shots:


----------



## Empryrean (Jan 15, 2011)

Sweeet bass man!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 15, 2011)

Freaking sweet, but 9 lbs for a bass. That is light. Mine weighs 12.


----------



## thraxil (Jan 15, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Freaking sweet, but 9 lbs for a bass. That is light. Mine weighs 12.



I guess. "Normal" for me though is a 4-5lb Parker Fly, so this feels pretty hefty.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 16, 2011)

Had no idea Parker even made a bass. 

Looks cool man.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 16, 2011)

There are Parker basses? damn! great! haha, congrats man, awesome piece.


----------



## thraxil (Jan 16, 2011)

There were Parker basses. They stopped making them a few years ago though so they're starting to get harder to find.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 16, 2011)

cool man, i have noticed those recently on ebay in europe, not totally sure about the horns, but it is a parker so it can't be bad!!!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 16, 2011)

thraxil said:


> I guess. "Normal" for me though is a 4-5lb Parker Fly, so this feels pretty hefty.



aye flys are supposed to be super light. My guitar weighs 9 lbs though, (hog and maple super strat)  Not heavy to me, love it to pieces.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 16, 2011)

... but it's black and has EMG's! 

Kidding man, nice score! Haven't seen this model before.


----------



## Nublet (Jan 20, 2011)

There's a shortage of videos of them on youtube soooo... get to work!  Nice bass though, the Parker design is kinda growing on me, might have to pick a guitar up later this year!


----------



## rick4001s (Feb 7, 2011)

I like mine too. Its got some great sounds.The action is a little high though but still fun to play


----------



## Jogeta (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice haul! I would LOVE to see it with a scope attached :')


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 19, 2011)

Please get sound clips up right now.

I was trying to find some on YouTube, but dudes are playing Journey and Aerosmith.


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm guessing they won't make 5 strings either?


----------



## Jet9 (Feb 19, 2011)

If only they still made these.

God I love Parkers


----------



## engage757 (Feb 28, 2011)

I had one of these awhile back and the PB51. Anyway, the 41 developed neck pocket cracking really quickly. I would keep it out of the humidity.

other than that? sweet little bass. I like the shape, thought it was really comfy to play! 

congrats man!


----------



## R0ADK1LL (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks nice with the black strings too. Just make sure you play with the lights on.


----------

